# Need links for my website



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

If anyone wants to be added to my website as a link please give me your farm name what you breed and where you are located at and preferably your address for your website, if you dont have a website and email address will work as well. I am gonna add a links page and want to add all you wonderful people, dont have to be nigi breeders either, I have lots of people that breed several different breeds visit my website!! thanks guys


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Bona Fide Dairy Goats
LaMancha and Nigerian Dwarf
Pleasant Ridge, KY
http://www.freewebs.com/jklstone

Can I put yours on mine? How do you want it to read if that's okay.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you and sure.

Six Shooter Farm
Nigerian Dwarf goats
Valley Springs, Ca

http://www.freewebs.com/sixshooterfarm

thanks again!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Shekinah Springs Farm
Registered Fullblood Boers
Registered and Grade Nubians
http://www.shekinahspringsfarm.com
Oklahoma

Thanks!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

End of The Line Farm
http://www.endofthelinefarm.com
AGS registered Nigerian dwarfs
unregistered Nigerians 
Unregistered Pygmies


----------



## oldntimes (Oct 11, 2007)

" Old'n Times Farm "
AGS Nigerian Dwarfs
ADGA Purebred Nubians
http://www.freewebs.com/oldntimes/
Located in Extreme NE Ohio


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sweet Cashmere Goats
Cashmere 
http://www.freewebs.com/sweetgoats
Peyton Co


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Sandy Lane Dairy Goats
LaManchas, Experimentals, Oberhaslis, Saanens and Grades
Illinois
http://www.freewebs.com/sandylanefarm

Delhotal Farms
Fullblood and Percentage Boers
Illinois
http://www.freewebs.com/delhotalboerfarm

I'll get my links page updated hopefully this weekend so I'll be sure to add you


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

D&D's Majestic Fainting Farm
http://www.ddsmajesticfaintingfarm.com
Registered and unregistered Myotonics, unregistered Kiko crosses, and unregistered Boer crosses

Arkansas


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks guys!!! Any one else of any different breeds please put your info and I will add you! Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I would love to have my site added to your page, as its relitively new.
I have alpines
Freeland washington
thanks
beth


----------



## GregH (Oct 31, 2007)

Holley Hill Farm
MiniNubians
Glade Hill, VA
http://www.holleyhillfarm.net


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

Thunderhill Farns & Dry County Boers
North Alabama
Nigerian Dwarves and Boers
http://www.thunderhillfarms.com
http://www.drycountyboers.com

Thank You!!
I will add you to our link page too


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd love it if you added me to your page. 

Sara Freeman
Ellensburg WA
http://www.freewebs.com/canyoncreekfarm


----------

